# Blossom's Waiting Room - Due:?



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

It's coming around to that time again, and I've never posted a waiting room thread so I thought it might be fun!

Blossom, the expecting doe, is my red and cream Nigerian. (Also the herd queen, as she'll have you know!) She is an absolute diva when it comes to her kids, and she throws the cutest ones! She and her sister were bred to the same buck, and while her sisters babies had the buck's colors(light chamoisee), Blossom's babies were a beautiful chocolate brown.

I am excited to see her new kids this year because, unfortunately, I don't know who (or when!) she was bred to! Bucks make sure their jobs are done, alright! I had two bucks that may be the culprits and I am hoping it was the new genetics I had brought in, in the form of Tonka Wakan, a blue-eyes and very handsome buck. The other was Huckleberry, the buck she was bred to last year.

I am hoping for some blue-eyed kids this year. I am crossing my fingers!!

Also, I am not going to be able to keep the kids, and if anyone is interested, PM me for some details of the kids if you would like. After they are born of course!

I will post some pictures of the mommy and the possible dads. Very excited!!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Can we see pictures of the Mom to be ?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Sure thing! The pictures I am posting are a bit dated but are the best I have of Blossom. She is camera shy! 

The first pic is one when she was preggo last year.

The second is her with her kids last year as well.

The third is the blue eyed buck I mentioned earlier.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lol I love the picture of that buck


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's a pretty doe!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, those will be cute!! Blue eyes are the best! I have a blue eyed buck, but he is keeping them to himself as none of his 6 kids from 3 does had blue eyes...hope to have at least one blue eyed this spring from my 5 bred does


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

OH so cute!! Thanks for pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

In Pic 1 I can see HQ in her eyes. I know that look. Pretty girl.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What a pretty little doe!

What is the possible range for kidding dates?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I'm thinking anytime from two weeks to two months from now. I am just going by my personal estimate. I am just going to have to keep a sharp eye on her, I guess!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Blossom had her kids!!! I will post pictures and story shortly. I need to finish getting everyone situated.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Can't wait!! She's such a pretty doe.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Sorry for the wait!! I finally downloaded the pictures onto my computer. 

So I came home and saw Wylde Honey, her daughter from last year that has been in the same enclosure as Blossom, bleating loudly. I scurried out there and sure enough, 3 wet babies were trying to stand up while being licked by a calm mother. I missed the kidding again! Well, I have one more doe due, which I know her date so maybe next time!

So, there is three total. Two boys and one sweet girl. They are all a big happy family as of now, but last year Blossom kicked out a doeling so I may have some issues w/ that. As of who she was bred to, I think its on good grounds that it was Huckleberry, my previous herdsire. They all have the telltale black boots and his dorsal stripe.

So happy!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your super cute babies!!!!arty:


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

UPDATE: I was right, Blossom did kick out the girl. We have named her Clover. I'm super sad, but what can you do? I am going to bottle feed her, and I am using a cows mix for now. 

Side note: Can you use RAW goats milk from a good (clean and disease free) farm for bottlefeeding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you feel comfortable using it, yes.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Rise_and_Shine_Ranch said:


> UPDATE: I was right, Blossom did kick out the girl. We have named her Clover. I'm super sad, but what can you do? I am going to bottle feed her, and I am using a cows mix for now.
> 
> Side note: Can you use RAW goats milk from a good (clean and disease free) farm for bottlefeeding?


How do you mean she kicked her out?

Raw milk should be good - did she get her colostrum?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Yes, I saw her get colostrum. Yet, on the second day Blossom was not letting Clover have any milk and butting her out. 

Good to know, about the raw milk. Apparently there isn't much available at the moment because they are pregnant or kidding (Go figure.) so I'll be milking Blossom when I can.


----------



## dairymaid (Jan 28, 2016)

Love all the pic's of your new babies!
Where in the world did you find the cute goat emoji?


----------

